# excision left axilla lipoma cpt code?



## Hibbs (May 12, 2016)

I have gone over this multiple times, with other coders, looking on line, there just does not seem to be a code for the lipoma in the axilla? There are three choices that I have come up with (1) the upper arm (2) the shoulder (3) anterior thorax?Could someone please clarify the correct cpt code? So confused I thought the upper arm then I tend to go with the anterior thorax? Help!!!!


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Jul 20, 2016)

*Better late than never....*

Just reading through some questions and answers on the Forum and saw your question and it is one that I had before. Per the American College of Surgeons you should use the Thorax 21555 - 21554 for the Axilla. I hope this helps.


----------

